# Wasserkühlungsschläuche



## neine92 (30. Dezember 2020)

Ich habe eine Frage zu den AIO Wasserkühlungsschläuchen. Die Schläuche ( Ummantelt) der CPU Wasserkühlung  berühren die Backplate der GPU. Diese wird ja ca 75 Grad heiß. Kann es sein das die Schläuche schmelzen oder muss man keine Bedenken haben?


----------



## Finallin (30. Dezember 2020)

Die Schläuche von welcher AIO willst Du uns nicht verraten? 
Nein, schmelzen kann bei dem Temp. nichts.


----------



## neine92 (30. Dezember 2020)

Sry hab ich glatt vergessen🙈

Es geht um die Schläuche der Aorus Liquid Cooler 360 Wasserkühlung.
GPU ist die MSI 3070er.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Dezember 2020)

neine92 schrieb:


> Diese wird ja ca 75 Grad heiß.


Deine GPU wird im Kern 75°C erreichen, deine Backplate erreicht mit Sicherheit keine 75°C.
Mit 75°C würdest du dich schon an der Backplate verbrennen.


----------



## neine92 (30. Dezember 2020)

Ja,nach ca 2 h zocken kann mach die auch nicht mehr anfassen,deshalb auch die Frage 🙈


----------



## Sinusspass (30. Dezember 2020)

Schon 60°C kannst du nicht mehr anfassen, den Schläuchen ist das egal, die halten auch 100°C ohne Probleme aus.


----------



## neine92 (30. Dezember 2020)

Das hört sich gut an,Danke für die Antwort 
Dann brauche ich ja keine Bedenken haben das mir etwas ausläuft 😅


----------



## Sinusspass (30. Dezember 2020)

Auf der Innenseite werden die Schläuche ohnehin so ziemlich Kühlmitteltemperatur haben, was üblicherweise bei 30-40°C liegt. Völlig unbedenklich.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Dezember 2020)

Die Schläuche sind Wasser gekühlt. Schon deswegen passiert da nichts. Zum Thema "kann man nicht mehr anfassen" würde ja schon einiges gesagt.


----------

